# Poker table build



## smitty1967 (Feb 24, 2008)

Here are some pictures of the poker table I'm building. It is a 48" octagon. The pedastal is red oak 3/4" MDF and 8/4 red oak for the foot. The table is 3/4" B/C sub and then layered plywood for the play surface. The race track is solid red oak. 

The table sits on a frame built of 3/4 MDF that is dado'd to receive the upper end of the pedastal. I'm not sure if I am going to attach the top or leave it removeable, but I'm leaning towards leaving it removeable. It is plenty heavy and solid and tight the way it is.

The pictures here are preliminary. The padded rails and stain/varnish are next. More pictures will follow.

comments welcome....
smitty


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

Darn, nice start! I agree, about the top. If it's sturdy, make it detachable.

Very nice. Since everyone is building poker tables,,,,, I may have to try my hand at it someday. But, maybe, I need to be more of a poker player.


----------



## smitty1967 (Feb 24, 2008)

thanks Geo....I don't play either, and the War Department declared this unit ready for immediate sale, since we don't have a 'game room' per se. I could, however, see myself sitting down for a night of Eucher....

smitty


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Send 'er down this way! I'll finish it up for ya, grab a few friends, some Punch Maduros, and some of my best brandy and have a great poker night with that!


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Leaving the top detachable would be good.

But, BE SURE that you have a way to fasten it when the table is being used. PEOPLE LEAN ON POKER TABLES. Do not have the top just sitting on the pedestal. If the table was to tip over with drinks and chips that would be a smell of a hess. No one would ever know who had what chips. 

As your center pedestal is pretty small it would probably be good to add some very heavy weight at the bottom. Some pig iron or lead would be good.

G


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Wow, Smitty that looks great! You do good work my man! Can't wait to see the finish on it. What do you mean you have no game room per se? You have a whole shop you just built, can't find one little corner for that beauty? :laughing:

John


----------



## smitty1967 (Feb 24, 2008)

jdixon said:


> ...can't find one little corner for that beauty? :laughing:
> 
> John


Hey John: I gotta tell you, everyone was right when they said the place would fill up. I like the room I have to walk around things, 360-degress around the table saw, bench, etc. I wouldn't want to foul that up!

Anyway, here's some updates. I have the padded arm rests and dividers done....I discovered some weak spots in my skill level (namely--I'm _not _an upholsterer!), but I think I could definately get better with time and practice. Not bad for my first time. 

I will get the stain put on tomorrow and begin varnishing. Final set of pictures when its complete.

thanks again for the positive comments, guys!
smitty


----------



## smitty1967 (Feb 24, 2008)

a little dusty from the sanding, I know...but that'll all be taken care of.

regards,
smitty


----------



## Jdurg (Sep 7, 2008)

Very nice! The pedestal base looks quite familiar! :thumbsup:

I will second the suggestion to secure the top to the base. When people play poker, they drink. When people drink, things fall down. People will lean on the playing surface and this can cause it to tilt or even fall down. I know on my table that the playing surface weighs a lot so that can cause some damage.

Based on your design, you can either do what I did and place some angle brackets in the pedestal and then screw the top down using the angle brackets.

Another idea for adding stability is to put some wooden legs on the pedestal that are bolted through the sides (like I did). I went to http://www.vandykes.com/ and picked up the oak empire style legs. They turned out really nice.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Great job!! If you're lucky, you'll win enough to pay for all of the material. :laughing:


----------



## Jdurg (Sep 7, 2008)

Kenbo said:


> Great job!! If you're lucky, you'll win enough to pay for all of the material. :laughing:


:laughing: I've been lucky and mine is now paid for. :thumbsup: It's also gotten some very nice nicks and dings in it which makes the table look worn and used. The best thing that was said about my table was when my father teared up and said "That's VERY impressive" and when my friends said "This is the best table I've ever seen." 

Whomever gets that table will be VERY happy.


----------



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

Smitty,

Awesome poker table. I have been considering a similar project and I really like how you did the seperate pads instead of one circle. Noce way to save on the material. I really like the look of it. Nice job!


----------



## smitty1967 (Feb 24, 2008)

Hey Ken: thanks for the comments. I will tell you that the seperate arm rests were not originally a savings idea, but rather I thought it'd be easier to make them up to look decent. The way I did it, I laid down the oak race track first, then formed up the center octagon and covered it. I did the armrests last, thinking I could easily fill in any imperfections with the padding. Also, the cloth material was still pretty expensive. With a can of 3M 77 adhesive, it was about 85 clams at Joann Fabric, for 1 yard of felt, 2 yards of vinyl, and 3 yards of headliner (1/4" closed cell foam).

Well, if I had to do it over again (depending on how quickly I sell this one, and if word gets around, I definately would build another!) I would do this: lay down a line and build the arm rests first, either a single piece or individuals. Divide them however you want---but them together pad to pad, or fancy it up a little with some trim. Then do the race track, then finish with the octagon. This will allow you to trim the center octagon a little here or there, and with the padded felt, let you hide any slight imperfections. 

Live and learn, but I guess thats why they call it experience. 

I've got the color laid down (yesterday), and I will be shooting lacquer tomorrow. I will let everyone know how it goes.

regards,
smitty


----------



## chevyll_1967 (Aug 7, 2008)

Very nice work smitty1967, maybe you'll get enough out of it that you wont have to play, or maybe you should just to see if it's a winning table. :thumbsup: :laughing:


----------

